
Getting Started with React Native Development on Windows - kevinvangelder
https://shift.infinite.red/getting-started-with-react-native-development-on-windows-90d85a72ae65#.lygadl38g
======
jsonninja
Short version: step 1, throw it away and get a mac. Hahaha. Just kidding, this
is a useful read for the windows users out there. I know, you're the majority.
Respect.

~~~
kevinvangelder
I do have a Mac, and unfortunately I have to use it for programming instead of
target practice. :P

As I alluded to in the article, with the upcoming support of the Universal
Windows Platform by React Native, getting set up for RN development on Windows
is going to be important to some developers.

